# Replacing spindel seals



## mabmach (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello, new to site and would like to hear from anyone who has replace spindle seals on an 80's Taiwanese lathe? I just bought a Husky 12x36 it is in realy nice shape but the spindle seals leak. This lathe is very similar to a Tida TD-5A and probably others. I have been looking for a manual as well.


----------



## mabmach (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi JSCOTT>Thanks for your reply, still trying to figure out this site old and a computer dummy! I went ahead and took my lathe apart, replaced some O-rings the casting was not great on one side and it still leaked at about half the previous rate so I removed the oil filler cups and installed grease zerks. no more leaks. If you search Husky PC36 I posted some pictures. Just a question are you not concerned about the weight of your lathe on an desk?


----------



## chuckorlando (Feb 7, 2014)

I had a hydro pump sling a bearing and ding the casting. After tearing it down I seen the seal was gonna leak around the outside. A new pump was 400 bucks. 

I cleaned it all up oil free. Took some permtex and ran a bead around the out side of the seal. It works like a champ and thats under pressure.

I have also used gasket maker to seal the center of a shaft in the field on a crank shaft for atv engine. Put it all over the face, let it get tacky then fire it up smooth it out as it turns on the shaft. Then shut it down to cure. Thats in the field bush fix, still leaked but got us through the weekend.


----------

